

Android at risk from SpyEye banking Trojan - EdwardQ
http://news.techworld.com/applications/3303493/android-at-risk-from-spyeye-banking-trojan/

======
nextparadigms
Sounds more like a case of PC malware rather than an Android one. Of course if
your PC gets compromised and they get access to your accounts, that will give
them access to a lot of other things.

